# Halloween Greetting Cards



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2009)

As a cartoonist, illustrator, landscape artist and author, I feel like I have the best job in the world. Doesn't mean I'm always busy mind you. I just love drawing. WWW.ScottNelsonandSon.com

For many years I illustrated and wrote greeting cards for all the major publishers as a freelancer. In the early 2000's the card market started to slow and now freelance work in that field comes in very slowly if at all.  

A few weeks ago one of the majors contacted me and requested card ideas for a few lines they carry including Halloween. Whoo Hooo! I think I wrote 200% more ideas for that subject than I did for any other. It's just a great category and so much fun. Sadly I probably won't be illustrating any for this publisher as they have moved towards only using staff. That said... it's still a ton of fun to write funny jokes for a subject I love. 

Here's on of my older ideas/sketches/roughs






that never saw full paint. I spotted it today and chuckled. Perhaps I'll take it to the next level.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

That's awesome! Maybe you should do it sort of as a side job. I'd buy them if I saw them in stores!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks HallpGeekHalfrican. I really appreciate that. I do sell cards on my web site but placing them in stores on my own dime is another story.  It takes thousands of dollars to do color seperations on the cards, buy racks, envelopes, etc. Hopeful that I can eventually sell more Halloween cards to an established publisher. Here's one in color. The flannel in the back kills me. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2009)

WOW.. I actually forgot about this promo I used a few years back. My son as Igor kills me. lol. Perhaps I should update it and send it out once more.


----------



## Primo Benvenuti (Oct 15, 2013)

A nice video gift card..ghghghg..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CxX4LPN0yo


----------

